# Regulierung Umwälzpumpe



## Cloud01 (11 März 2022)

Hallo zsuammen 

Kennt sich jemand mit Wilo Stratos Maxo Pumpen aus?
Wie würded ihr diese Regeln?
- Differenzdruck
- Dynamic Adapt plus

Eigentlich möchte ich vorerst nur eine Freigabe auf die Pumpe geben müssen, die Regelung soll die Pumpe selber erledigen.
Ich weiss dies ist nicht die Optimalste Variante, aber aus zeitlichen Gründen möchte ich den Aufwand möglichst gering halten.

Die Pumpe steuern wir über eine Modbus Schnittstelle an.


----------



## Plan_B (11 März 2022)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Wie würded ihr diese Regeln


Hängt das nicht ein gaaanz kleines bischen von der dahinter liegenden Anlagenhydraulik ab?


----------



## sunny22 (27 März 2022)

Bei den Pumpen gibt es doch die vorgefertigten Regelalgorithmen für verschiedene Einsatzfälle, also ob Heizkreis, Pumpe an Heiz oder Kühlregister usw. Da würde ich das raus suchen was am besten zur Anlage passt.


----------

